
The Latest Project to Preserve Pompeii Reveals New Treasures - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-latest-project-to-preserve-pompeii-reveals-new-treasures-11597837940
======
mywacaday
The European Union has its problems but it's good to see it contributing to
world heritage preservation by funding 105M to help preserve Pompeii. I sent a
day wandering around Pompeii in 2010, it's well worth a visit and is easily
doable as a day trip from Rome if your ever there.

~~~
bambax
Don't miss the National Archaeological Museum in Naples; most of the best
frescoes and statues found in Pompeii and Herculaneum are there, and it also
presents many other spectacular artifacts.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/DZHnv](https://archive.vn/DZHnv)

------
dr_dshiv
This is all I'm holding my breath for:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herculaneum_papyri](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herculaneum_papyri)

~~~
xtiansimon
I suppose you’ve read that delightful summer read, Stephen Greenblatt, The
Swerve: How the World Became Modern, (W.W. Norton, 2011).

------
082349872349872
My favourite pompeiian hypothesis:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburban_Baths_(Pompeii)#Eroti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburban_Baths_\(Pompeii\)#Erotic_art_in_the_Suburban_Baths)

> "These boxes are thought to have functioned as lockers in which bathers put
> their clothes. It is speculated that the paintings possibly served as way
> for the bathers to remember the location of their box (in lieu of
> numbering)"

Now, just where _did_ I leave my tunic and sandals? Ah, yes, here we are, just
to the right of the _chaliphage_.

------
INTPenis
Can't read it but there are many like it online.[1]

I love the two political candidacy inscriptions they found.

1\. [https://www.world-archaeology.com/features/new-finds-from-
po...](https://www.world-archaeology.com/features/new-finds-from-pompeii/amp/)

